# centipede housing



## pbud81 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi guys and girls
im looking for some help and advise, im looking for escape proof housing for centipedes of all sizes preferable not to expensive pictures, links any help or advise greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

pbud81 said:


> Hi guys and girls
> im looking for some help and advise, im looking for escape proof housing for centipedes of all sizes preferable not to expensive pictures, links any help or advise greatly appreciated. Thank you


Not meaning to be rude, but if you skimp out on a pede tank it will end up escaping..:devil:

and that is the last thing you want :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Biggys said:


> Not meaning to be rude, but if you skimp out on a pede tank it will end up escaping..:devil:
> 
> and that is the last thing you want :lol2:


oh god.
picture a missing pokie, but 20X worse.
centipedes are known to feed on dogs, cats and other pets.
they will also readily feed on people withing the age range of 0-45. you will notice things go missing as centipedes have a reputation for being hoarders. if or when it turns up, it will be 4 feet long because centipedes have a gland called a bawbag. the bawbag is where they hide your goods.

be warned.
as pluto said, you won't want to cheap out


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

If they escape they will pillage your town, kill the local live stock, and impregnate the first born daugther from each household...:gasp:


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

i kept over 50 sp of centipedes ,if your going to keep a large one ,a geo tank is fine ,the plastic ones ,i had a 25 cm dehhani in one for abit ,never got out ,those realy usefull boxes are crap for pede,s ,or a little bit more up market ,a exo ,just tape the vent holes up ,looks sweet seeing a monster roam around that set up ,more than not ,pede,s go under the earth ,so pic well for one thats out alot ,mat


----------



## pbud81 (Oct 3, 2010)

dont worry i know i cant house them really cheap, i have kept some of the north african species and now looking to some of the south american bad boys, but no i need to be a lot more cautious. Do any of you know of any sites selling suitable housing


----------



## pbud81 (Oct 3, 2010)

cheers Matt


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Don't know what these are like but this guy is advertising these;

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/718280-new-centipede-tank.html


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

regardless of what happens, don't buy a plastic tank.
as most people know, or should know.. centipedes have something called rectothermic acid. they shoot what is the equivalent of formaldehyde out of one of their 17 anuses. this recttothermic acid melts plastic with ease.. leading to death, destruction, missing children and pregnant daughters


----------



## Carl6688 (Jan 18, 2011)

Something like this would be perfect.


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi, this is my Centipede tank ( without the sliding doors on ). My Centipede has actualy escaped before the missus was NOT happy let me tell you!!! I found it six weeks later in a snake tank that I bought while it was missing so it had obviously been roaming round our room for weeks while we were asleep...enough to give you nightmare eh?? And when the mother in law found out you would of thought it was a rattle snake that had escaped!! Anyways I've had no problems since I found it and stuck it in here.


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

And here is my Centipede...


----------



## Carl6688 (Jan 18, 2011)

chopchop said:


> and here is my centipede...
> image


kill it! Kill it with fire!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Carl6688 said:


> kill it! Kill it with fire!


 
NO.
it won't work, they are resistant to most temperatures.
whatever doesn't kill it, makes it stronger.. it will grow a smoothbore tank cannon out of its face, and it will enslave us all.
god have mercy on our condemned souls


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

snowgoose said:


> Don't know what these are like but this guy is advertising these;
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/718280-new-centipede-tank.html


These are AWESOME!


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

If you want cheap but safe, how about the clip-lock tupperware range of containers ?
just make sure you make small ventilation holes and make them in the middle of the lid as this is the area that the pede is less likely to find them or an even better idea is to cover the holes with a fine wire mesh.


----------

